# [resolved] Operating system not found



## sport532 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Operating system not found*

My mom has a windows xp HP310. Her computer quit working.
When you power it up it starts the HP screen. The next screen is black and says Operating system not found.
she has a recovery cd for this machine.
Where do I start?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

first check if you can see the h/d in the bios


----------



## waffleweed (Mar 25, 2005)

the second post made a good point. check the hdd in the bios to see if the computer recognizes it. usually you press delete or F1 to go into the bios when the computer is posting.

also the master boot record couldve got messed up. you can fix the master boot record by booting up with the windows xp cd. you will need to go into the bios and change the first boot device to cdrom, save settings, and boot up with the windows xp cd.

on the main console, choose reapir and the computer should take you to a black command prompt screen. when it ask to type in an admin password, just simply hit enter if you dont have one and it should skip it.

when you get to the C: type in "fixmbr" without the "". it should only take a few sec and then restart the computer and boot into windows.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Check to make sure there are not discs in the cdrom or the floppy drives.
Also reset the settings to default in the BIOS


----------



## sport532 (Apr 11, 2005)

First of all thanks to all for the response.
1. there are no disks or cd in 
2. where would have all the setting in defalt in the bio's
3. I went in and had the first boot device set to the cd, when i rebooted and typed fixmbr, it said invaid command then it said c: 
4. Where would I check again if h/d is in the bio's


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

boot from the xp cd
choose install
when the repair option comes up press R
in the recovery console try
fixboot
and or
fixmbr
in the bios you usually see your drives listed hd,cd ect.
on the first or second page


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Go into the BIOS again, you should have an option to set the settings back to default. Look at the bottom of the screen it will say something like (F9) Default settings, depending on your motherboard.

Also be advised that after you do a repair, if that is the path you take, you will need to install all the Windows Critical Updates and Service Packs again. Some of the user settings may also go back to default.


----------



## sport532 (Apr 11, 2005)

I now have a new screen to pop up it says:
A problem has been detected on windows has shut down to prevent damage to your computer. Check for virus on your computer. Check your hd to see if it is properly configured and terminated. Run CHKDSK/F for hard drive corruption.
Where would you all suggest I start?
Also where or what dos or what do i run chkdsk/f?

Is this a possible virus or a wrong setting in the bios?


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Have you been inside the case for any reason, maybe add new hardware?
That is definately saying you have no hard drive. I would check the connections inside the case to determine if the IDE and the power cable are both snuggley fitted.
You will need to boot to a floppy, making sure your boot sequence in the BIOS is set correctly. I normal do set it to boot from the floppy first but other manufactures do not. 
Once you boot to a floppy chose command prompt and type in chkdsk/f and hit enter.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

Geekgirl said:


> Also be advised that after you do a repair, if that is the path you take, you will need to install all the Windows Critical Updates and Service Packs again. Some of the user settings may also go back to default.


i think you misread the post a repair has not been advised at this point of time


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

I did misread that thank you for pointing that out


----------



## sport532 (Apr 11, 2005)

You are good. I did open up the case and disconnect the floppy or a drive. this is why i believe got last screen.
Now I hooked this back up.
I still get Operating system not found.
I have check all conections,
I have the cd drive the first on the list on the bios
I have reset the defaults
What else is there to do.
Do I have a bad hard drive.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Unfortunately that's what it's looking like. 
Have your tried dai's suggestion? Can you boot from the cd at all?


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

simple point, but make sure the ribbon cable is on the right way...some drives /cables allow for a mistake and permit people to reverse them.


----------



## Slathe (Apr 4, 2005)

Ok, well I am one of a few hundred HP technicians.

Right how old is your PC, are we looking at you using the HP recovery CD Set that came with the PC? If so, you need to do the following.

Put said CD in drive, once CD is in Drive, turn off the computer, when turning the computer back on make sure it comes up to the point that its stating starting recovery or loading setup.

This will prove that the recovery disks you have are fully functioning.

The point that the Windows screen was originally coming up on the computer does not prove anything about you having a bad HDD, but locating a Windows 98se Boot floppy could easily check this : http://www.bootdisk.com will give you a win98se boot floppy disk.

When you have that, do a chkdsk and see how many bad sectors are on the HDD.

If you have a Windows Disk itself, I would also suggest you attempt to do a FDISK on the HDD or attempt to do a FDISK /MBR if you're still having issues with the master boot record.

Don't count out on your HDD, I see people doing that all the time, hence why i have so many now working HDDs because people generally have the slightest issue and cry broken.

Cheers,
Slathe


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, I'd download the disk manufacturer's diagnostic and do the disk scan. Also, I believe you'll have difficulty doing either a CHKDSK or a SCANDISK from a W98 boot disk on that XP system, assuming it's running the default NTFS filesystem.


----------



## sport532 (Apr 11, 2005)

I have connected and reconnected the hard drive. 
I have a error now that says when i put in and run the reload cd. End user licence agreement not found. EULA 
Any suggestions? I believe I am getting closer. to loading a start up for windows.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.microsoft.com/uk/education/how-to-buy/compliance/faq/


----------



## sport532 (Apr 11, 2005)

The hard drive was bad. I tried a new one and it started right up.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Thank you for informing us of the outcome. Glad we could help.


----------

